# Battery / convertor problem



## 3Nails (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 2005 Montana Mountaineer 329RLS fifth wheel. Recently, when plugged into AC (110, 30 amp, and 50 amp), one of the two batteries gets very hot, smokes, and boils the water out. The other battery appears to not have a problem. Both are deep cycle rv/marine batteries and are connected together (wiring is correct). We spent seven weeks going to the northeast, three weeks on the Gulf coast, and two other small trips within the last nine months with no issues. Spent 10 days in south Texas when the problem started (about eight days into the trip...connected to a 50 amp outlet). Just hooked it up to our house 110 and have the same problem. The battery shows 13.78 volts when connected to the 110 (after a day of charging). When I disconnect the 110, it drops down to 12.76. It sounds like the convertor never shuts off and continues to run, even after the battery gets up to full charge. Removed the battery that smokes and checked it. It shows 12.74 volts after two hours. Is the convertor out? If so, where is it? It sounds like it is under the kitchen cabinet just behind the electrical control panel (World Friendship Co, Model WF8930/50). Appreciate any ideas. Thanks....


----------



## C Nash (Jul 17, 2013)

Hav you ever replaced the batteries? You need to have the battery load tested.  Sounds like a bad battery.  Does your converter have the battery minder?  If not you need one.  I dont reommend replacing just one of the batteries unless the other is fairly new.  Keep us posted on what you find


----------



## 3Nails (Jul 17, 2013)

The battery that is going south was purchased 06-2013. I don't know how old the "good" battery is, but is older. I will check for a label. I don't know if the converter has the battery minder. Do you know where the converter is located?  I have an online user manual, but it just states that the fifth wheel has a converter and what it does. Nothing about where it is, model  number, or anything else. I plan on taking the battery in tomorrow and have it tested. About the battery minder. What is it and where can I get one? Can you get it separate from the converter? Thanks for your help....


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.americanrvcompany.com/Pr...r-Trailer-RV?gclid=COn0kq2WubgCFUuk4AodPkUA9w  Your converter may already have one.  The converter should be located near where your electrial supply line enteres the rv.  I think you will find the battery is bad.


----------



## 3Nails (Jul 18, 2013)

I will check out the link. Had the battery checked this morning. They said it is fine, even with a load. Still has 12.6 volts this afternoon, 24 hours after removing it. Guess I will see if I can locate the converter. Any way to test it?


----------



## LEN (Jul 18, 2013)

The converter should be close to the batteries. I have seen most converters in the big bay in the front where most batteries are. Just follow the heavy wires from the batteries, one set should go to the house the other to the converter.

LEN


----------



## 3Nails (Jul 21, 2013)

C Nash...thought I would let you know, you are correct about the battery. It is bad. Did a little more evaluating on my own, even after they said it was good. Removed it and charged it with a separate charger. Charged to 12.8 volts (it got very hot and smoked with this charger too). Within 3 hours it was down to 9.2 volts. Took it back to and they agreed it was indeed bad. Used the converter with only the "good" battery and it appears to work fine. I can not hear the unit running continuously, but keeps it at 12.8 volts. Will have another new battery soon (out of stock). The "good" battery has a sticker of 04/12. Thanks for all of the input. Think I'm good to go now.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for reporting back 3Nails.  Glad you got to the root of problem.  Batt is probably sulfated or shorted plates. The 2005 RV probably has the battery mizer.


----------



## 3Nails (Jul 22, 2013)

I did find the converter....behind the electric control panel. It is a WFCO, Model WF-8855 (55 amp). It is a 3 phase. 13.2 V float, 13.6 V absorption, and 14.4 bulk. Seems to be working great.  Thanks again for all the help......


----------



## Brodon (Jul 30, 2013)

Just hooked it up to our house 110 and have the same problem. The battery shows 13.78 volts when connected to the 110 (after a day of charging). When I disconnect the 110, it drops down to 12.76. It sounds like the convertor never shuts off and continues to run, even after the battery gets up to full charge. Removed the battery that smokes and checked it. It shows 12.74 volts after two hours.



Kickexam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elance
http://www.facebook.com/Elance


----------

